# I'm back !!!



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi y'all I'm back from the unknown.. lol .. Hmm lets see in the last 3 years sense I have been gone, I have learned how to read patterns galore , cable , lace , color work ... I have done the Seifenblasen , 2 DreamBirds, Either or Neither Shawl , Outlander MKAL Standing Stones and working on a 2nd one out of my vary own hand spun lace, Water MKAL from the Elements collection, 8 yes 8 Stacked Stag-Horn baby sweaters and 1 more on the needles , and I am working on the knew Outlander MKAL Dragonfly..


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It&#8217;s nice you&#8217;ve been busy. Do you have any photos?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome back Pyrobear! WE would love to see pics of your work!


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

sadly i did not take photos of everything , but i do have a few.


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

The Outlander that i have on the needles right now, I spun the wool on a drop spindle .. all 900 yards


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Simply beautiful work! I know just how much work is involved in 900 yards of drop spindle spinning! Great job you did! It is a smooth transition to a spinning wheel when you excel like you do with the drop spindle. Do you have a spinning wheel and did you raise the animals that provided the wool?


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

Thank you . I do have a wheel her name is Patience, she is a home made and came in pieces, I traded a pair of hand knit socks for her and i have been spinning on her for about a year now , im just not that even on her yet . no i bought the roving off of a locale breeder.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

pyrobear said:


> Hi y'all I'm back from the unknown.. lol .. Hmm lets see in the last 3 years sense I have been gone, I have learned how to read patterns galore , cable , lace , color work ... I have done the Seifenblasen , 2 DreamBirds, Either or Neither Shawl , Outlander MKAL Standing Stones and working on a 2nd one out of my vary own hand spun lace, Water MKAL from the Elements collection, 8 yes 8 Stacked Stag-Horn baby sweaters and 1 more on the needles , and I am working on the knew Outlander MKAL Dragonfly..


Hopefully better late than never.....me finally seeing this thread....

Pyro, sounds like you've really got the tiger by the tail !!
I'm going on 6 years into my knitting career, here, and all I've learned so far is how to pack 10 pounds of yarn into any given full sized garment/project !!


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

pyrobear said:


> sadly i did not take photos of everything , but i do have a few.


Wow your work is fantastic!


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

romysbaskets said:


> Welcome back Pyrobear! WE would love to see pics of your work!


Hi Romybasket
How are you? You bought some Angora wool from me last year. Hope everything is going well for you.
Feedbunns


----------

